# Electro Vibe Build Report Video



## jjjimi84 (Aug 12, 2021)

Just build this! Seriously, order this thing up and build it. It is easily the best sounding vibe on the site. Did a quick rambling video with the constant warble of vibe in the background. Shot, edited and posted within a few hours and it probably shows.


----------



## JamieJ (Aug 12, 2021)

I love it! Sounds absolutely incredible. Good work on the build and video @jjjimi84


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 12, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> I love it! Sounds absolutely incredible. Good work on the build and video @jjjimi84


 

Thanks man!


----------



## Paradox916 (Aug 12, 2021)

Great vid man! I’m not usually  into the vibe sound personally but you about got me sold... not sure how much I’ll actually play it but I want one now.🤣


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 12, 2021)

Can't wait to build this one in 2023


----------



## fig (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm with you Harry, captain's _backlog_ star date 2742.4.

Very cool as always. Thank you again for the videos!


----------



## Jonnytexas (Aug 12, 2021)

So badass, going to the lab (garage) to do some resistors on mine right now.  Great video.  Since build docs aren't up, can you confirm the values printed on the board are good?  TIA.


----------



## JamieJ (Aug 12, 2021)

@Harry Klippton & @fig Has Dan not convinced you this pedal deserves a Express Pass to jump to the front of the queue??


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 12, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> @Harry Klippton & @fig Has Dan not convinced you this pedal deserves a Express Pass to jump to the front of the queue??



That IS the front of the queue 😬


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 12, 2021)

Jonnytexas said:


> So badass, going to the lab (garage) to do some resistors on mine right now.  Great video.  Since build docs aren't up, can you confirm the values printed on the board are good?  TIA.



They are all accurate and i just used the face plate as a drill guide


----------



## Gordo (Aug 12, 2021)

Oh man, that definitely nails the sound of this beast.  Very nicely done.  Very much demos the cool Hendrix clangey strat sound.


----------



## cooder (Aug 12, 2021)

Super sweet, excellent video and what a build! Choice!


----------



## almondcity (Aug 12, 2021)

Oh my word the Hendrix sounds are dead on


----------



## Barry (Aug 12, 2021)

Great job! I got the face plate so I can get right on it with no graphics to worry with!


----------



## cooder (Aug 13, 2021)

What LDRs did you end up using in  this please? Smallbear 9203s?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 13, 2021)

cooder said:


> What LDRs did you end up using in  this please? Smallbear 9203s?



Yep! 9203 ldr and 7371 bulb


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 13, 2021)

almondcity said:


> Oh my word the Hendrix sounds are dead on



That is a huge compliment, copyright claim on this one.


----------



## JamieJ (Aug 13, 2021)

almondcity said:


> Oh my word the Hendrix sounds are dead on


Yep! This is the Vibe sound that I hear in my head. Nailed it on the build and thank you for the tips on the bulb settings as well. Good job to Mr @PedalPCB also on the design.


----------



## Jiuk (Aug 13, 2021)

Maximum speed is not so fast.. Photonvibe was same too. It's disappointing.


----------



## andare (Aug 17, 2021)

Great job. Very nice build and thanks for explaining your settings.

I also noticed that the Speed range is not wide. I'd like it to go much faster with the knob maxed out.
Is it possible to widen the Speed range by changing some of the component values and if so how?


----------



## Jiuk (Aug 17, 2021)

andare said:


> Great job. Very nice build and thanks for explaining your settings.
> 
> I also noticed that the Speed range is not wide. I'd like it to go much faster with the knob maxed out.
> Is it possible to widen the Speed range by changing some of the component values and if so how?


I have experience making Phase 90 from BYOC. BYOC's Phase 90 kit have 6 of UA741 opamp chips and speed is so slow. I changed opamp chip to LM741 and speed is more fast like any other Phase 90 pedals.

Can this method be applied here as well?


----------



## Betty Wont (Aug 17, 2021)

andare said:


> Great job. Very nice build and thanks for explaining your settings.
> 
> I also noticed that the Speed range is not wide. I'd like it to go much faster with the knob maxed out.
> Is it possible to widen the Speed range by changing some of the component values and if so how?


Check out the build doc for the madbean harbinger. The notes tell how to modify the top speed


----------



## andare (Aug 17, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> Check out the build doc for the madbean harbinger. The notes tell how to modify the top speed


I checked that out. Thanks. I'll have to find the corresponding resistors in the Electrovibe schematics.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 17, 2021)

andare said:


> I checked that out. Thanks. I'll have to find the corresponding resistors in the Electrovibe schematics.



Once the schematic gets posted we will know what to adjust.


----------



## Robert (Aug 17, 2021)

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ElectroVibe-Schematic.pdf


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 17, 2021)

R14 and R15 to 2k7, for faster speed


----------



## andare (Aug 17, 2021)

Robert said:


> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ElectroVibe-Schematic.pdf


Hey thanks!


----------



## Jiuk (Aug 17, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> R14 and R15 to 2k7, for faster speed


I tried already this Mod on Photonvibe. If you change both resistors, speed is much faster than before. However, the speed knob response is delayed. When you rotate the speed knob, speed will not change immediately.

Both 4.7k resistors are R14 & R15.


----------



## doublej (Sep 2, 2021)

Robert said:


> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ElectroVibe-Schematic.pdf


is a layout doc available, the one that would show the location of R1 R2 etc.  trying to trace for some troubleshooting


----------

